# eastwood rust encapsulator?? good/bad



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

im looking for a product to paint over small rust pits/bare metal...is the rust encapsulator good for that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: eastwood rust encapsulator?? good/bad (pigbladder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pigbladder* »_im looking for a product to paint over small rust pits/bare metal...is the rust encapsulator good for that

I've not used that product, but their Oxisolv Rust Remover worked really well. Their products have generally worked as advertised, and they are big in the restoration market. I would have no hesitations with any of their products.
Bryan


----------



## Axelsimmons (May 22, 2002)

*Re: eastwood rust encapsulator?? good/bad (pigbladder)*

it works.. but I would use the POR-15 product line.


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

ive used por15 before...not impressed really,although it does state its paint over rust
im needing a product thats suitable to paint over clean metal with the odd rust pit etc...as i prefer to clean as much rust off as i can


----------



## JessR (Aug 28, 2003)

It's a good product for your application. Looks like a traditional red-brown heavy-bodied oil based primer (ie like 'red lead'). It brushes or sprays on nicely and adheres to both metal and existing paint. (the Por 15 drawback - it advises only use on bare metal, not existing paint). 
I used it, after power wire brushing, to prime surface rust patches that had grown under the undercoat in the engine bay & front floor area of my A2 golf (you know the kind). Also used straight on some very rusty brackets in lieu of sandblasting them etc.


----------

